# I'm gonna be on TV



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes folks. If anyone wants to see me make a tit of myself I'm gonna be on the channel five gameshow Brainteaser on Wednesday 25th 1:30 p.m.

Please try and send me good luck thoughts...I'm gonna need 'em!!! :shock:

g


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!  I dont think ill be able to watch it unless it airs in the united states. ok well have fun & gooooooooood luck


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, you're so sweet. Yeah it's a bummer it only goes out in the UK. I'll let you all know how I get on.



gav


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

well done gavin was it 795? thought you were going to go for the 3000?....nice sentiments about what you were going to do with the money :wink:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

jc said:


> well done gavin was it 795? thought you were going to go for the 3000?....nice sentiments about what you were going to do with the money :wink:


for a dper you played it pretty cool,the student fella was a complete nervous twicthing wreck


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

YAAAAAAAAAY, I WON!!!!!

cheers JC. Yeah, I wasn't that nervous at all, in fact I quite enjoyed the moment. I've just watched it now for the first time and I'm totally freaked out by how my voice sounds. I didnt think I sounded lke that at all.

I thought I would play it safe and stick on ?750, just cause I wanted to be guaranteed that I left there happy and one step closer to my goal. Of course the 3 thousand would have left me VERY happy, but there's no guarantee that I would have seen those words. No, I dont regret it at all. And of course, there's other gameshows I can go on...or maybe I might even get one of those 'job' things that people talk about.

Anyway, I dedicate my victory to all you dpers, just to show this illness need not stop us from doing whatever we set our minds to.

Thanks everyone!!

Gav


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice one Gav !!!!  I presume you will be donating a significant proportion of your winnings to the Martin Horton Benevolent fund ? Eh ? Eh ? Eh ?

Brainteaser ? Not come across that one. Me and an old flame got on the 100%, or whatever it was called - a general knowledge quiz on Channel 5 a while back. I say 'we' got on it - er, well, she was called up first and came last - badly, so couple of weeks later when I got the call up I bottled it big time and made up some feeble excuse. I had my reasons though...she was a mega-ultra-super intelligent solicitor who put my feeble intellect to shame, so there was no waaaaay jose that I was going to humiliate myself....not for ?100 !!

Anyway, Kudos and well done sir.


----------

